# generator vs solar panel



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all. im wondering if you can help us, were new to motorhoming and would like to have the option of wild camping at least some of the time,we have a 12 volt 85 amp leisure battery but i dont know how long that would last without hookup, we run a tv, interor lights,the fridge is 3way so i suppose we use gas for that(no idea how long that would last either) id like to be eco friendly and go for a solar panel rather than a generator but dont know what size to get,should i add another battery? help please if you can...... astra


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Astra

We had fitted a generator (cost about £2.5K). It is really efficient but noisy. I think a second battery, maybe even a third and solar panels would be a good solution with maybe a cheap Kipor generator as a backup.

Incidently I think you have to use the fridge off gas or elec. hookup when parked up.

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

astra,

I think you're just going to have to suck it and see. It depends on so many factors you haven't defined, such as how many hours of TV a night, how long you stay in one place before moving, how fast your alternator charges your batteries (if depleted, in some motorhomes you can drive for hours and the batteries may still not be topped up), summer vs winter (both solar panel and battery temperature/voltage differences), etc. etc.

But as a general rule, I'd say:

1) If you like watching TV of an evening, and want to be independent of hookup, 85Ah is far too little.

2) A genny should always be a last resort. 

Dave


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

We've got a solar panel 45 watts but in hindsight I recon it should have been 80 watts so that there is a reasonable charge in cloudy weather.
Also got a Kipor 1000ti http://www.thegreenreaper.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=953 got it from Green Reaper next day delivery.
the sinemaster copes with delicate stuff - laptops, and is so much cheaper than the equivalent Honda.
However, no matter how quiet a generator is, it will always disturb someone.
Using both gives a good backup for wild camping - the geni only when necessary.
Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

astra said:


> the fridge is 3way so i suppose we use gas for that(no idea how long that would last either) ....
> 
> ... should i add another battery? help please if you can...... astra


I think a rough rule of thumb would be that you could get at least a week from a 6kg propane bottle - based on touring, so the fridge is on half the day, and running from the engine the other half. This includes cooking each night, and making some hot water for two quick adult showers in the morning. This is only a guess, and based on what we've done since we put a full bottle on, and feeling the bottle trying to guesstimate how much is left.

Yup, certainly add another bettery. Search on the forum for information - you need to make it the same type and capacity (i.e. 85Ah) as your existing one.

Will you be camping in this country, or France? I only ask because France is more setup for motorhomes than we are, so sites are more readily available to enable you to hook up and recharge for a few euros.

Our wild camping restriction is our water tanks. We can only get about 2-3 nights from our fresh water / grey water tanks if we're careful. Again, continental Europe allows for filling / dumping more readily than over here.

Gerald


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

There are so many variables in this. Sallytraffics Solar pages on this site are one of the best starting places I know, they are excelent and well informed.

As already pointed out Water will probibly be your most limited resorce.

Ive been looking at this for some time and have since I had a boat before an MH which focus's the mind in that you can get out and walk or just pull in somewhere.

First save as much power as you can ie efficent lighting, LED, Flories etc. Be efficent where possible. By doing this I got my lighting consumption down to 10% of its previous requirement.

Get suitable sized and types of batteries and make sure you have efficent charging from available sources. You can calculate that from the Sallytrafics spreadsheet.

Consider and try to use Solar, Wind, charing sources first then Generator, Truck engine and mains (if available) in roughly that order.

Also check over your electrical instalation and ensure that it is safe and has reasnoble spec cable and battery fittings etc and improve the set up if you can to remove any ineficency or potential problems. Most can be done at very little cost.

Theres lots more but do the sums first on your requirements then the rest will follow.


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all thanks for all the info have looked at sallytraffic site seems ill have to do my sums if only i could remember how. astra


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

couple of batts cheap Kipor generator is the best solution unless go oogles of cash to wast on solar why they are still so dear is beyond me mass production is the way forward . but who will do it china no doubt


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all

For anyone wanting solar panels I just came upon this site on ebay that sells them for a lot less than you can get them over here the seller is in Germany . 70 watt panel plus 15 amp regulator for £238 plus £20 postage .

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/IRRON-Solar-GmbH

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have 100 watt solar panel and 2 numax heavy duty deep cycle 113Ah batteries. I've just sucessfully done 5 days wild camping and my fridge is a 12v compressor type! I also watched tv for a few hours a day, used the lights as normal and water when I wanted (12v pump). With my setup, the battery status indicators didn't come out of the green all week. The solar panels did a fantastic job at keeping the batteries topped up, even though we had a couple of cloudy days.

So my setup on your van would keep it running for weeks as you don't have a compressor fridge.


----------

